# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Cancun?

## Petri

I know that Cancun is the A Tourist Trap but it seems to fit our 2009 schedule quite fine (a new country (Mexico) and daily flights to Havana).

We don't want to stay in a big tourist hotel nor in a "party hotel" or an "all-inclusive" hotel.  We don't want to see the beach and cheap booze in Cancun.

Can anyone recommend any nice, off-the-drunken-tourist-path place to stay in the Cancun region, up to a few hours from Cancun airport?  Are there something special to see in the area, Maya ruins, active vulcanos, natural wonders, or something?

----------

